# 2010 Beetle 2.5L oil dipstick tube removal/install?



## scottyboy24 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi, --- 2010 New Beetle 2.5 liter BPR engine

I just pulled my fuel rail, throttle body,intake manifold, thermostat, and anything else involved in the replacement of the OIL FILTER HOUSING ASSEMBLY, in order to replace that parts gasket.

With that said, I managed to pop-off the OIL DIPSTICK TUBE RETAINER, from the intake manifold, but can't get it back on after the job was finished.

It has a plastic half-moon slot and a half moon plastic retainer piece that I got lucky and popped off with a flat head, but have no idea how I am going to get that half-moon/C scaped piece back into that half-moon/c-shaped slot on the intake so that it will secure the dipstick tube.

the instructions out there don't really say HOW-TO.

All the forums are talking about orange plastic tubes, when mine has a black-metal dipstick tube. It is bolted down at the bottom to a brace, then slide into the above described 
c-shaped slot on the intake manifold at the top.

PLEASE help if you have done this before. 

I have finished the job and ready to flush the coolant and refill the fluids and check for leaks, but this one aggravating thing is holding me up so once again please let me know if you can help.

Thanks!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I haven't worked on the 2.5L to that in depth level; you might post this question in the 2.5L engine forum, I'm sure others have. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?740-2-5l-Inline-5-Engine-Forum


----------



## scottyboy24 (Mar 31, 2015)

ok thanks. I hope that link was straight to it? I just followed the link and started a new thread there. Thanks again Billy.


----------



## scottyboy24 (Mar 31, 2015)

Billy I just wanted to say thanks again for pointing me in the right direction. A guy named Peter helped me over there, and I popped it right on! You know I go about things in a frikn dumb way sometimes, when I don't know the correct way something goes on. What happened was i got kinda lucky and popped it off w/o really knowing how it came off so that really screwed me up and cost me a lot of time and headache! Anyway, It was so easy I feel plain stupid! So thanks again!


----------



## scottyboy24 (Mar 31, 2015)

scottyboy24 said:


> Billy I just wanted to say thanks again for pointing me in the right direction. A guy named Peter helped me over there, and I popped it right on! You know I go about things in a frikn dumb way sometimes, when I don't know the correct way something goes on. What happened was i got kinda lucky and popped it off w/o really knowing how it came off so that really screwed me up and cost me a lot of time and headache! Anyway, It was so easy I feel plain stupid! So thanks again!


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

By the way in case anyone else ends up here looking for the same help, here is what Peter said: 

"put the retainer onto the tube first (at a lower part), then slide it up and click it into place. You may need to spend a few seconds to make sure it's lined up properly, and use both hands(i think I was able to get my index and middle finger from both hands on it), but it'll click back in without tools."


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Glad, you got it fixed!


----------

